# Tin of Paint to Heavy to Lift ?



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Ever had a 20ltr Tin of paint, that you find to heavy to lift, But need to pour some in a smaller pot or Roller tray?
Take a empty Litre water bottle, gentle squeeze it in at the sides, then place it in the paint, gentle squeeze the sides that have folded in and you will see it suck up a good portion of paint tilt back then pour into your smaller pot or roller tray, you can do this about ten times with the same bottle , by leaving the bottle upside down all the paint will run out so no waste all the best


----------

